# Forum update



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't want to dump this in the off topic, as its not really off topic... It is relevant to all Marques. But mostly about the Forum itself 

I have enjoyed the availability of this forum over the last two years, and all that it offers and provides. From an aesthetic point of view, I'm wondering how easy it would be to update? Ive started using the RS3OC forum quite a bit, albeit a pretty quiet one, its presentation and functionality is beautiful...

http://www.audirs3oc.com

How inconvenient would it be to adopt this kind of interface? Moderators?

A more attractive, intuitive and function forum will clearly attract more users and sponsors. I mean it looks like APR power that forum with sponsorship, that must be worth a few bob?

Just a thought, would be interested on some feedback from the powers that be... Nem?


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.invisionpower.com/convert

It should definitely be possible to migrate from the phpbb engine that this forum is using to the ip.board that powers the forum you linked. Don't know the ip.board that well to tell the pros and cons 

And one more feature comparison:
http://www.forum-software.org/forum-com ... vbulletin4


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

It's not me who would be involved on this forum but I can shed a bit of light on it still.

Basically it would be a huge undertaking, not that it isn't possible or that the converters are not available to make the swap, but it's the amount of data involved. There are just over 2.5 million posts on this forum, with a database size upwards of 5Gb possibly nearing 10Gb by now. Even rebuilding the search index on here takes days to trawl through all the posts let alone trying to move it all from one platform to another.

The company who owns this forum, Vertical Scope, seem to favour vBulletin for most of their other managed forums so if anything a migration to that software would be more likely than any other with their experience of it. But again, from the fact it's not been migrated to that already is a sign of how difficult that would be.

If it's more the look and feel of the forum which is being considered then adding a new template is much simpler. Would still need considerable testing but is certainly not a big task.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Is it something that may happen or am I dreaming?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It is a huge database with history of posts going back to the early days of the TT. Yes, the search index alone takes ages to run because of this. There are some search enhancements I wanted to try and implement recently but they require rebuilding the search index and putting the whole thing off line for so long is a big disruption to try out an idea, so unfortunately or prudently, I've not tried the experiment. Multiply that by all the disruption and effort required to change the fundamental engine and you can perhaps imagine the size of the task and risk involved. It's difficult enough changing servers as we've seen from all the little things that fall over like cookies and email and even upgrading the existing software to the latest issue of phBB takes IT effort that needs some justification and I can understand why there is a reluctance to tinker. It's well established, increasingly popular and to some extent, if it ain't broke don't fix it, is a counsel of caution.

You'll always get new forums starting up and taking advantage of the latest innovations. However, for an existing forum of this size, change is not so easy. It's also a complicated situation regarding the people running this site. The owners VS provide IT support with Tyre forums and they look after the commercial side and maintenance of servers etc. but we all help each other. The day to day management is down to admin and moderation through the forum controls and even ordinary members who help compile technical indexes and help organise things are using the forum features. At the top level the interface is highly complex and mistakes can trash the forum. Each level merges into one and the other, to help out to some extent with effort. I can understand the reluctance to change everything root and branch and suddenly have everyone rendered unfamiliar with the interface and unproductive.

Skin changes are easier. If you remember founder and previous owner Jae introduced the current red title block and silver skin look a few years back. That sort of thing is far less disruptive and easier to implement even if it needs tweaking after going live.

That's just from from my perspective to give some insight. I hope that helps.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Converting the forum from one type to another is something we like to avoid if possible. There is a lot of content on the server for this forum and with any conversion there is always a chance that you might lose some content in the process. If at some point there is a need to upgrade the forum type or a strong user desire to do this we can do it.

~ dm, community support


----------

